# Cambiar una corriente alterna de 12v, a una corriente continua de 12v



## revivaly (Feb 12, 2006)

Hola a tod@s, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica. Mas bien un chapucillas. Quisiera saber como cambiar una corriente alterna de 12v, a una corriente continua de 12v. AC/DC gracias vuestra colaboracion. Un saludo.


----------



## meledu (Feb 12, 2006)

bueno mi amigo solo debes de colocarle unos diodos rectificadores y un condensador electrolitico, por mi parte te aconsejaría usar 4 diodos los cuales dependen de el amperaje que bota tu transformador y luego pones el condensador este ultimo es para filtrar........... ojala te sirva bye.........


----------



## Ferny (Feb 13, 2006)

Lo que pretendes creo que es más dificil de conseguir, si utilizas un puente rectificador con filtro condensador, no te va a dar más de 7 u 8 voltios a la salida. La forma de onda de la tensión alterna tiene un valor medio teórico de 7.6 V en continua si la entrada son 12 V senoidales, a eso únele las caidas de tensión en los diodos...

Una forma de hacerlo sería poner un convertidor elevador (fuente conmutada) a la salida del puente rectificador + condensador. Eso si tienes que tener muy en cuenta la corriente que va a consumir, para que los diodos y el transformador puedan soportarlo.

Saludos

PD: aca te dejo unas imagenes de cómo es un elevador (boost) y la hoja de un integrado que quizá te sirva para construir la fuente (la verdad no lo he mirado a fondo)

http://www.sprut.de/electronic/switch/step_up.gif
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/switch/step_up1.gif
http://www.sprut.de/electronic/switch/step_up0.gif
http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/FA/FAN5332A.pdf


----------



## revivaly (Feb 13, 2006)

Gracias por contestar. El transformador tiene 3 Amperios de salida. Que es exactamente lo que necesito. 

P.D.:no puedo abrir el archivo pdf.
gracias a tod@s


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 13, 2006)

utiliza el programa que pongo al final de este post para abrirlo ... es mejor, mas pequeño, y mas rapido que el acrobat reader (que es el común para vizualisar PDF's)...

 Foxit PDF Reader 1.3 - Visor de Archivos PDF rapido pequeño y gratuito


----------



## SGG (Mar 9, 2006)

no quiero parecer peleador pero no estoy de acuerdo con ferny. si tenes 12vac un puente de diodos, un capacitor de unos 1000 a 2200 micros (dependiendo de tu consumo) vas a obtener aún mas de 12V, diria unos 16v. Porque la tension de salida es no tiene nada que ver con el valor medio de la Ac de entrada. te explico porque... cuando pones los diodos lo que te queda son todos lo semiciclos en forma positiva con su valor de pico igual a 12V x (Raiz cuadrada de 2.) lo que son unos 17V.   El capacitor se carga a este valor cada ves que un semiciclo llega a su pico e inicia a descargarse hasta encontra el nuevo semiciclo y seguramente será por enciam de los doce volts. Por lo tanto el promedio en un tester medira unso 16V.  Es más si lo mides con la fuente en vacio te dara mas cerca de los 16/17 Volts. Si pones una carga desendera un poco porque el capacitor se descarga antes, es por eso que para tener poco riple se nesecita un capacitor mayor cuando la carga es mas grande o la frecuencia mas baja.
por lo tanto si pones 4 diodos en forma de puente, un capacitor electrolitico tendras unos 16V, agrega un regulador 7812


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 9, 2006)

Disiento:
El valor medio es lo que vale y es lo que estamos buscando con el fitro C.
Porque:
El capacitor necesita un tiempo para cargarse y el valor pico pasa demasiado rápido como para que el capacitor lo tome.
La velocidad de descarga es mucho mayor a la de carga, hay una constante que explica el proceso...
Aparte de los picos existen los valles cuyo valor ronda los -0,6v (si, negativo)
Finalmete tenemos una salida rizada en un 10% que  para CC se interpreta como el promedio entre picos y valles.
El 7812 requiere 14,6v para mantener la regulación (datasheet) y es un mínimo osea un valle.
Cada diodo por donde pasa la tension se chupa 0,6v, en el caso del puente siempre pasa por 2 osea 1,2v.


----------



## dcsalg (Mar 17, 2016)

Bueno se que es viejo esto pero entonces en cuanto queda? menos de 12V? o mas de 12 V? en continua digo. por ejemplo en un trafo de 16VAC de salida cuando pones los diodos pasa a 13VDC


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2016)

dcsalg dijo:


> Bueno se que es viejo esto pero entonces en cuanto queda? menos de 12V? o mas de 12 V? en continua digo. por ejemplo en un trafo de 16VAC de salida cuando pones los diodos pasa a 13VDC



tienes 16VAC y los pasas a DC... pues bueno al colocar puente de diodos y condensador debes multiplicar esos 16VAC por 1,41 lo que te da 22,56VDC


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Yo empezaría por hablar con propiedad. La corriente se mide en Amperios A. La tensión se mide en voltios V.
Así que "corriente de 12 V" es incongruente aunque se usa en el lenguaje coloquial. Es como decir que yo mido 80kg de altura.

Sin más datos de para qué se va a usar hay varias respuestas vagas para la pregunta vaga.
Puede valer un simple rectificador o pueden hacer falta muchas más cosas, o puede que no se pueda hacer. Depende de lo que la carga necesite para funcionar.
Así que la primera pregunta es:
¿para que uso?¿cual es la carga a la que alimentar?


----------



## dcsalg (Mar 18, 2016)

A ver cuando pongo VAC es para decir Tension en Alterna y VDC en continua sería bueno que aprendas un poco antes de corregir. Lee un poco internet porque también se identifica así. A es Ampere y AC Corriente Alterna y cuando se coloca VAC es para identificar qué la tensión es Alterna. Asiq esta perfectamente escrito. Si ves Wiring de alguna cosa  te lo representan así también, monte van a poner 28V de alterna directamente 28VAC. Pero bueno no viene al caso porque no voy a discutir cosas básicas yo lo único que quería poner que en realidad es menos la tensión.
Para una próxima en ves de escribir todo eso podés ser más amable y decir no estoy de acuerdo o lo que sea y después se discute y no ejemplos absurdos que lo que haces es como pasar en ridículo a la persona.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Quizás mi estilo de escritura es muy áspero, lo siento. Pero se sobradamente de que hablo, no pretendo abrir un concurso de sabiduría. Yo también digo _"la corrinte en mi casa es de 220V"_ pero lo hago en un ámbito coloquial, no en un foro técnico. La tensión en mi casa en realidad son 230V así que esa frase está llena de inexactitudes. Lo demás de acuerdo, en España tenemos la cochina (o fantástica, va al gusto) costumbre de renombrar las magnitudes, voltio por volt, amperio por ampere etc etc. Localismos, usos y costumbres...

Volviendo al tema inicial, que es lo que interesa, sin saber para que lo vas a usar no se puede contestar a tu pregunta.
Puede valer un puente rectificador o puede no valer nada que se te proponga. De nuevo es necesario saber para que quieres una alimentación en corriente continua.
Ejemplo 1, si una lámpara de incandescencia da lo mismo rectificar o no rectificar, con un puente funciona sin problemas. Si filtras dependiendo de unos cuantos factores la cosa cambia.
Ejemplo 2, Si es un circuito que obtiene una señal de reloj de la frecuencia de la red no funcionará si lo alimentas en continua, poque no tendrá de donde sacar esa frecuencia.
Y hay múltiples casos intermedios.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 18, 2016)

Como para agregar algo a lo que dice scooter, siempre que se emplee rectificaciónd e onda completa, la tensión resultante es 1.41 mas alta que la tensión del transformador, los valores dados son eficaces y los valores de pico de esa misma tensión es 1.41 mas alto, cuando se rectifica y se filtra se logra llegar "casi" a ese valor de pico, pero, y aca viene lo que expone scooter, si la carga que se le aplica a esa tensión rectificada es muy alta, puede pasar que el valor resultante no llegue a ese vac*1.41, una corriente de consumo alta, puede hacer caer muy rápido la energía que almacena el capacitor electrolítico y esta descienda hasta la siguiente cresta del siguiente semiciclo, entonces aparece lo que se llama ripple, que es casi un diente de cierra, pero si a eso mismo no se le aplica carga, se obtiene una vcc perfecta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola, añadiendo a lo que comenta sergiot, para el cálculo de VAC a VDC, debe considerarse la caída de tensión en la rectificación.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2016)

La cosa va mas allá. La tensión de salida de un transformador de 12Vac no son nunca 12Vac, en vacío serán mas y en carga menos.
La tensión de salida de una fuente de alimentación de 12V serán 12V "mientras puedan ser 12V", según la carga la cosa varía.
Como respuesta general para pasar de AC a DC se usa un puente y si quieres algo mas elaborado una fuente. Tipos de fe fuentes hay unos cuantos también.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2016)

Porque mejor no haces primero el montaje de lo quieres hacer y tomas las mediciones de voltaje, luego nos comentas como te fue.

Otra cosa, para pasar de AC a DC se usa un puente rectificador y un capacitor, si solo se usa el puente rectificador, a la salida del puente se obtiene solo DC pulsante.


----------

